# Redness and slight bump on scrotum



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday I noticed my 8 month old Rusty has some redness or possible chaffing and what may look like a bump or some minor swelling on the scrotum. I know the boys ruffed around playing in the snow all day yesterday with him but not sure if that was the cause. It's been pretty cold lately here in Utah and today he has been curling his tail under slightly and more often than I've ever seen. Not sure if he's doing this to warm the jewels or because he's sore. Any ideas anyone? I could take a pic later tonight for all to see if need be.


----------

